# New app can't see map



## quicklyd (Dec 21, 2015)

Before App-mageddon on Feb. 2nd, I could open the app and see my local map (along with surge and pre-screened colors). But when the update was forced on me on Feb 2nd, I can no longer see the map unless I actually go online. Am I the only one experiencing this? I haven't seen anyone else talking about this. Also, I can no longer view details of my rating in the app -- I only see the current score and no rating comments (nor any place where those would appear).


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

The old app required going online to see the map..afaik the new ap shows the map without needing to go online so I don't know what's up with your issue..seems backwards.


----------



## bdriven (Jan 9, 2016)

SECOTIME said:


> The old app required going online to see the map..afaik the new ap shows the map without needing to go online so I don't know what's up with your issue..seems backwards.


Agree


----------



## bdriven (Jan 9, 2016)

bdriven said:


> Agree


it's nice to be able to see Surge without going online


----------



## UH2L (Jan 18, 2016)

I'm having the same issue, can't see the map unless I go online.


----------



## quicklyd (Dec 21, 2015)

UH2L said:


> I'm having the same issue, can't see the map unless I go online.


I had the problem when I was technically outside of my area. When I drove back into my area, I could see the map again. Not sure if you're having a similar problem but that's how I fixed mine.


----------

